# Wondering if this case is good enough



## R_Thor (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone knew if I would have cooling issues with a ENERMAX CS-10182-BBA Black server case with two 80mm fans in the front (air in)
two 80mm in the back (air out) and two on one side for air in and two on the other for air out. Got it off of newegg

Im going to put in: 
DDR2 OCZ PC6400 Ram
Intel 3.2Ghz Processor 2mb cache
ASUS P5WD2 Motherboard
Geforce 7800GTX 256MB

Any thoughts?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Unless they are all properly balanced you can run into trouble. Other than that you have a good cooling solution there.


----------



## R_Thor (Jul 25, 2005)

What do you mean properly balanced? What is unbalanced? The Ram?
Edit: Sorry its just that your post is a little unclear but thanks for posting I appreciate the reply


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sorry if I was a bit unclear ^^;

What I mean is how much input and output you have. The best way to go is with more output. That decreases the amount of hot air inside the case greatly but can lead to dirty cracks and stuff on the case due to dust sticking there. If you can, try to have an input fan blowing over the CPU and AGP card to help those two keep cooler.


----------



## R_Thor (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, helps me know what to look for


----------



## R_Thor (Jul 25, 2005)

So I guess one intake would be good enough? It seems to me like what you are saying is as long as the air flow is balanced is that pretty much it? (Maybe equal distribution of to create kind of a circualr air flow?)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you don't create negative pressure then you want your input to be equal to what does out. You also want to avoid turbulance within the case and prevent dead spots where air just sits around and gets warm.


----------

